# Navarre beach 12/23/20



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

Well had some free time this afternoon so decided to go out to navarre for a little bit. Started on the sound side just throwing lures with no luck so I tied a diamond jug on with a 50 pound floro leader and hit the gulf side. Went to the east side of the pier and walked about a mile down the beach throwing that jig I only had one good run and I dont know what it was but it had teeth it hit the jig pretty hard, I set the hook and it snatched line for about 4 seconds and was gone. Got the jig back in and had some nice teeth marks right in the middle of the jig where it grabbed it any ideas as to what it might been would be awesome.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Blue Fish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

specktackler57 said:


> Blue Fish.


this time of year.....blue fish????
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> this time of year.....blue fish????
> jack


They are still catching blues and Spanish. Water temp is still about 68...but that will change with this next front.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> They are still catching blues and Spanish. Water temp is still about 68...but that will change with this next front.


Spanish, really, that’s as late as I can ever remember them.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

DLo said:


> Spanish, really, that’s as late as I can ever remember them.


I've caught Spanish in the bay in January in some warm years.


----------

